
Ask HN: Modeling Covid-19 outbreak in your area - prontodeveloper
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qaG900XsixFKq-KOwhGVzpMWcxXp1K1-eJ7Iz5jrz2M/edit
======
prontodeveloper
Would love to get feedback on the proposal

